# Mosquito MADNESS VII ~ new details!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/MAY05MAY06.html

*YOUR PARTNER NAME IS NEEDED TO COMPLETE THE ROSTER AND SATISFY YOUR TEAM REQUIREMENTS - ANY "TBD" NAMES NEED TO BE EMAILED TO [email protected]*

Check the roster here to verify your team names:
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

Get ready... pure Madness!!!!

Anyone with any questions please feel free to post in this thread- it has been helpful to many in the past.

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Madness week !!! Advance Scout Teams arrived this morning....late reports indicate tow boat needed...All hung n shallows.....Main forces advancing into the North thursday


shakey >--->


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Be careful - this year is BELOW winter pool!!! That's a full 4 ft lower than last! At Mosquito that is relative to about 20 ft elsewhere !


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Be careful out there guys.....it is scary low, and that place can eat a prop in a minute

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Great! Did you guys get any rain Tues? We got hammered here in central Ohio.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Limited rains- may change tonight though as front pushes into region- everyone is "silent" on the bite!!! Guessing multi limit prefish days.... Full moon- consistent weather....o my!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

PLEASE BE PREPARED WITH BOTH PARTNERS OF A TEAM TO BE TOGETHER IN THEIR VEHICLE UPON ENTRY TO THE STATE PARK IN ORDER TO ASSIST THE FLOW. ONCE YOU ENTER INTO THE PARK YOU BOTH WILL NEED TO BE PREPARED WITH YOUR BOAT NUMBER AND SIGN WAIVER FORMS. SPONSOR BAGS AT THE SECOND STOP. THEN THE "BALL OF LIFE" TO CHECKIN WITH. TEAMS WILL PROCEED TO STAGING/TIE DOWN AREA AND IMMEDIATELY LAUNCH. TEAMS WILL PROCEED BY BOAT TO THE BAY DIRECTLY SOUTH "PARK OFFICE BAY" AND FLOAT UNTIL ON THE WATER MORNING ANNOUNCEMENTS

ROSTER IS HERE: http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

RULES ARE HERE: http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/OFFICIAL2012MADNESSRULES.html

HOME/RESULTS/PICS HERE: http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/MAY05MAY06.html

*KEEP AN EYE OUT BEHIND YOUR VEHICLE AS NONTOURNAMENT RIGS WILL BE DIRECTED AROUND ANY LINES AND ABLE TO DRIVE DIRECTLY TO THE TIE DOWN/RIGGING AREA THEN DIRECTLY TO LAUNCHING*


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"Smiles" my good Madness friends - first Mosq event we get to run without winter raingear !!!! 

Forcast mid 70's - 20% chance showers Sat - 10% Sun - partly cloudy - winds GENTLE (unlike us I know!) from the North shifting from East into Sunday...

If the low water has you feeling close to one another, some words of wisdom from your director...

*"never argue with stupid people, they will drag you to their level and beat you with experience" Twain

"In a controversy, the instant we feel anger, we have already ceased striving for truth and have begun striving for ourselves" Unknown*

Celebrate this weekend my friends, we are all alive and well together, in the sun and splendor... BE SURE TO SMILE both days, even during times of challenge 

nip


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nip, I have a question. I'm not sure how you're planning on releasing the fish. I'm not in Madness (finger snap) and I've never been to one of your weigh ins so I don't know how you release them after weighing them. I'm assuming you'll be using the area near the deck as your weigh in point like the other tournaments do. That's a great spot if the water is up, but with the water at pretty much late summer levels it makes releasing fish there very hazardous for the fishes health. I fish other tournament circuits and its always a problem when the water is at the level it is now. 

Do you have any plans on somehow setting up a temporary walkway, so you are able to get the fish out to where there is at least a couple of feet of water? If not, and this may not be feasible because the bottom is so soft in that area, but maybe have a few guys with chest waders on, taking the fish out to deeper water? If not that, maybe you can find someone with a good sized pontoon boat and beach it there at the weigh in site, and put the fish back in the lake off the back of it? You guys are going to be weighing in a lot of fish and some big ones. I'd hate to think they're just going to be walked to the edge of the lake and tossed back into less than a foot of water. 

The big momma's are already going to be stressed from the spawn. Add to that, a day of riding in a boat and I have this horrible vision of lots of dead fish.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Nip, I have a question. I'm not sure how you're planning on releasing the fish. I'm not in Madness (finger snap) and I've never been to one of your weigh ins so I don't know how you release them after weighing them. I'm assuming you'll be using the area near the deck as your weigh in point like the other tournaments do. That's a great spot if the water is up, but with the water at pretty much late summer levels it makes releasing fish there very hazardous for the fishes health. I fish other tournament circuits and its always a problem when the water is at the level it is now.
> 
> Do you have any plans on somehow setting up a temporary walkway, so you are able to get the fish out to where there is at least a couple of feet of water? If not, and this may not be feasible because the bottom is so soft in that area, but maybe have a few guys with chest waders on, taking the fish out to deeper water? If not that, maybe you can find someone with a good sized pontoon boat and beach it there at the weigh in site, and put the fish back in the lake off the back of it? You guys are going to be weighing in a lot of fish and some big ones. I'd hate to think they're just going to be walked to the edge of the lake and tossed back into less than a foot of water.
> 
> The big momma's are already going to be stressed from the spawn. Add to that, a day of riding in a boat and I have this horrible vision of lots of dead fish.


Trust me. Nip won't let them die.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I meant no disrespect, and I'm sure he won't. I'm not really sure who Nip is but I think he either runs, or helps run the NOAA bass circuit. If he is connected with them, I have fished their tournaments in the past and I know they run a class A circuit. I was just curious. I know last year the X Series had quite a few fish die because of the water levels at that release point. And IMO they run a class A circuit as well. I just remember hearing a lot of little kids telling their parents "look mommy..... all those fish are dead" That's the only reason I asked.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I meant no disrespect, and I'm sure he won't. I'm not really sure who Nip is but I think he either runs, or helps run the NOAA bass circuit. If he is connected with them, I have fished their tournaments in the past and I know they run a class A circuit. I was just curious. I know last year the X Series had quite a few fish die because of the water levels at that release point. And IMO they run a class A circuit as well. I just remember hearing a lot of little kids telling their parents "look mommy..... all those fish are dead" That's the only reason I asked.


No disrespect taken from me, and i'm sure nip would say the same. I was just stating that he will do everything in his power to make sure mortality is kept to a minimum. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

KSU team with waders and my sons are ready- release plans in place- water temps remain below 70 which helps significantly- love to put them in marina bay like we used to at other locale- logistics prohibit this - biggest factor is all participants follow our process and use our limited ( to control flow ) all mesh bags for our treated and oxygen enhanced line tanks- 150 gal medical tank in place post weigh - the problem of the event you spoke of was no line tanks, coupled with warm water temps...

Your concerns are appreciated and exactly what we and others need be focused on - there will indeed be some initial mortality, goal is less than 10% initial - more likely to be 2%... our process best assists with post mortality rates of fish we will never see - without line tanks it could be huge

Nip


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck today men!!! I'll be wishing I was there all day today while i'm slaving it at work.......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time for a response Nip. I know you must have been really busy getting ready for the tourney, so you taking the time to respond is doubly appreciated. And Bad Bub, thank you for your responses as well. It's great to read that there are other people with the same concern for the health of our green, and bronze finned friends.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any numbers coming in yet????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Our initial mortality of the *545* fish weighed-in ... three, they were immediately cooled and later enjoyed at dinner by one of my LaDO! anglers who always shows for a meal! 

The KSU crew was knee deep in the mess assuring better post release survival likelihood, all anglers did an AMAZING job with our weigh process and using 100% mesh bags into our Sure Life treated line tanks : 

http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

Complete pics and printable stats are now posted:
http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/MAY05MAY06.html

Congrats to Mick Maloney & Todd Menmuir for taking the $1,000 LEADER bonus provided by The Fin' & Rodmakers Shop!!! They have some close competition all the way down the list- it's truly anyone's game at this point!

Chuck Monaghan & Pete Rahas hit the $500 D1 bigbass honors at 5.24lbs

Day TWO starts at 7:00AM blastoff from the park office bay - weighin begins at 3:00PM - come join the show and see who wins $10,000!!!

nip


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like some of the better names had a tough day?!?!? I'm still pulling for rivergetter. Gotta go with the south!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I cant get to the stats., only pics. Any help?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

cedar1 said:


> I cant get to the stats., only pics. Any help?


There's a column of "buttons" on the side of the page. One of them says "day 1 standings". Click it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/mmviid1stat.htm 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you sir!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

1000lbs weighed in today! We're going for an even ton tomorrow...


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I get the photos but I cant get the standings for day one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> I get the photos but I cant get the standings for day one.


Use the link I posted.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks BadBub that worked.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Uh, nip? Results???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Uh, nip? Results???


Really?? Poor guy prolly just wants to sit down and relax after running a major tournament for 2 days, let alone another 2 or 3 hrs of computer work. I can wait patiently! Guys just don't get it??


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

All you had to do was go to DoBass... 

Thanks Louis...

If you just wanna click - over 200 photos uploaded, stats complete and webpage of top 15... three 20 hour plus days can't stop me...gotta work tomorrow

good night... 

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/FINALRESULTS.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

What a event! My thumbs are raw in 3 days I caught upwards of 100 fish. I watched the spawn begin with fish rubbing together on the bed and wow the crappie! I kind of wish I would have had my B&M rod with me to catch some of the hundreds we seen in the shallows spawning. Walleye were on fire too. Great run event and a huge learning experience for me had never seen the lake that low. I needed to practice more than 1 day it was a new lake for me at that lake level. People were courteous and fishing in packs next to each other and you could watch everyone catching them. I had a great time just like I always do up there. Great job Rorey.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree great event and 95% of the boats were not a problem to be so tight with. For the most part great sportsman to be around


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Very happy to hear of positive experiences! I'm kinda missing not sleeping in the suburban ....


----------

